
AMD GPUOpen Initiative, New Compiler, Drivers and OS SDK's for Linux and HPC - jhartmann
http://hothardware.com/news/amd-goes-open-source-announces-gpuopen-initiative-new-compiler-and-drivers-for-lunix-and-hpc
======
jhartmann
OS here is open source, this is pretty significant since they plan to offer
MIT licensed versions of lots of their internal tools and SDK's. The C++
compiler is an attempt at capturing the HPC market by providing tools to
convert 90% of CUDA code to portable C++ that can run on AMD and NVidia cards.
Lots of bare metal GPU access stuff too, so lots more control for Game
developers. Lots of goodies.

